# Newbie from NoVa



## Teekaboo (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum! I am from Northern VA and I am owned by a 7 year old male Blue Bicolor Ragdoll cat named Sebastian. I am looking forward to reading posts and viewing everyone's pics of their cats.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome! =D Sebastian is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing the lovely pictures and I hope you enjoy the forums! =D


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitty!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome to you and Sebastian. He is a very handsome gentleman  

seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Teekaboo!  What a lovely cat Sebastian is! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Sebastian is gorgeous! :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum from another DC area person! Sebastian is gorgeous.


----------

